# deinstallieren von xp



## Andrew (16. Juni 2002)

hi ich bin echt von microsoft entteucht. ich habe mir echt mehr von dem "neuen" betriebssystem erwartet und möchte wieder me installieren.doch zuvor wird xp runtergeschmissen.da das neue system aber kein msdos hat weiß ich leider nicht wie ich die festplatte formatieren soll. gibt es keine möglichkeit gleich beim booten in die eingabeaufforderung zu gelangen. 
bitte helft mir.
danke


----------



## BubiBohnensack (16. Juni 2002)

Gab es schon mal wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Schau mal bei Hardware oder Windows.
Du postest das hier im falschen Forum.

Aber was rein persönliches: Es täte mir Leid zusehen zu müssen, wie auf einen Rechner wieder ME (<- schlechtestes OS ever) aufgespielt wird.
Nimm 2000 oder XP als erste Wahl oder wenn du unbedingt die Billigschiene reiten willst 98se aber definitiv bitte <b>kein ME</b>.


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (16. Juni 2002)

falsches Forum mein guter


----------



## IKEAFREAX (16. Juni 2002)

Such im Internet nach einem download von MS Dos 6.22 (du brauchst nur die erste Diskette). Einfach ins Laufwerk stecken und rechner neu Booten. MS Dos wird dann auf wunsch die Festplatte formatieren!

Für Max'le installiere am beste NT  <-- edit


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (16. Juni 2002)

infos findest du unter den schon vorhandenen themen:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=14302

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=13847

einfach von xp cd booten und im laufe der installation, bzw der auswahl die partition löschen, des weiteren ist es auch mit einer win98 startdisk möglich usw..


----------

